# Groaning/moaning dog



## Nefetari

Hi, not sure if we should be worries about Tari, our Pharaoh hound who moans all the time. 
It's mostly when she lies down, its like she is being grumpy;
But she also does it when just lying there. Or she will be asleep, then just start proper moaning...
It doesn't bother us at all, and infact its quite cute hearing her talk all the time, but it has increased recently.
I'm not sure if she stressed out by the TV or something maybe? It's never particularly loud though, and we only have a tv in the living room, but she takes this moaning everywhere. 
She does it especially when stroking her and making a fuss, so I don't think its a sign of distress.
She absolutely loves attention, and smiles whenever we make a fuss at her, or even look at her. 
Here is an example of said smile:









Does anyone have any experience of moaning/groaning dogs, and is this normal..?


----------



## Manoy Moneelil

Bit of tartar build up on the right canine tooth?


----------



## canuckjill

one of my collies moans when he sleeps too....Like the matching pink collar and tongue...


----------



## Izzysmummy

Izzy does this all the time! She usually does it as she is settling down and getting comfy. We find it cute, we'll often hear a huge groan from the kitchen and will find her snoozing in some bizarre position!


----------



## Nefetari

Manoy Moneelil said:


> Bit of tartar build up on the right canine tooth?


Yeah I know, that's history...


----------



## Nefetari

Izzysmummy said:


> Izzy does this all the time! She usually does it as she is settling down and getting comfy. We find it cute, we'll often hear a huge groan from the kitchen and will find her snoozing in some bizarre position!


Yeah she does that sometimes.

On a morning, I.e 2 seconds ago she will turn her moans into a big ear piercing yawn...


----------



## Dogless

I love pharoah hounds!! Get some more pics up please .

My dog moans loudly all the time, particularly when relaxed, lying down, having ear rubs etc; doesn't sound as if there is anything worrying happening.


----------



## rottie

Sometimes dog owners see their pets as furkids (this is natural for us) and forget dogs are a different species with other needs, other reactions and different body language. In humans moans mean distress, but dogs moan only when they are pleased. A stressed dog will never moan, so be happy you are a good dog owner


----------



## Superash

I have a gsd who moans, cries and generally is just very vocal and has been since she was a puppy there is clearly nothing wrong with her i think it just to know she is there and her presence shall not be ignored ( as if !!!) she makes loads of noise at absolutely anything e.g. Cat walking in the room, sound of the blender, kids crying, opera singers on the tv etc. its a good job my neighbours know her otherwise I'd probably be getting a visit from the rspca !!!!


----------



## Nefetari

Superash said:


> I have a gsd who moans, cries and generally is just very vocal and has been since she was a puppy there is clearly nothing wrong with her i think it just to know she is there and her presence shall not be ignored ( as if !!!) she makes loads of noise at absolutely anything e.g. Cat walking in the room, sound of the blender, kids crying, opera singers on the tv etc. its a good job my neighbours know her otherwise I'd probably be getting a visit from the rspca !!!!


Ahh that's refreshing to know then. She moans at anything, and like you said sometimes just to remind us of her existence. I often find myself saying "yes Tari, I know you are there"...


----------



## Nefetari

Dogless said:


> I love pharoah hounds!! Get some more pics up please .
> 
> My dog moans loudly all the time, particularly when relaxed, lying down, having ear rubs etc; doesn't sound as if there is anything worrying happening.


Hi Dogless. ive just posted a load of pictures into my profile album. go take a look if you fancy it.


----------



## Superash

Just looked at your photo album and your dogs are beautiful !!!


----------



## 912142

Yep my dogs moan quite a bit when they are sleeping or moving around to get comfy.

I had a springer that smiled too.


----------



## Nefetari

Thanks for your replies to this post, and your kind comments.
Refreshing to know we don't have a problem dog.
Actually, rephrase that, SHE IS MENTAL.
We bought her a sanitary towel today from pets at home as she is coming into season, but she hates it.
Waste of money


----------

